# Ottawa Breeder - Von Tighe Haus - Has anyone dealt with them?



## mattishere (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello Everyone!

I live not far from a breeder called Von Tighe Haus. Their website seems to be very informative. I see that this breeder (Lee) is well known or well recognized on this forum. Has anyone here dealt with them, have a dog / pup from them or anything?

I am looking to ask / talk about temperament and experience with them / their dogs. Anyone have any info or able to talk to me through direct messages / private messages on this forum? All help is appreciated!

Sincerely, 
Matt

PS: Sorry if this is not the right sub forum / section.


----------



## mattishere (Oct 22, 2020)

Just an update. I see lots of people recommend them but no one seems to talk about having a dog from them. No info about their dogs on this forum.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

There are a couple of members who have dogs from her, I just cannot remember who and I don't think they are very active on here.
@UnlimitedGSD is von Tighe Haus and should be able to recall screen names for you.
I have chatted on line with Lee and found her honest and open, but cannot tell you more then that as I do not have, nor do I personally know, any of her pups.


----------



## mattishere (Oct 22, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> There are a couple of members who have dogs from her, I just cannot remember who and I don't think they are very active on here.
> @UnlimitedGSD is von Tighe Haus and should be able to recall screen names for you.
> I have chatted on line with Lee and found her honest and open, but cannot tell you more then that as I do not have, nor do I personally know, any of her pups.


Ok, much appreciate fellow Canadian friend. Where did you get your GSD from Sabis Mom, if you do not mind me asking? 

@UnlimitedGSD do you happen to recall and screen names for owners?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Some of my dogs came from a breeder who is since deceased. Current dog is a rescue.
In the Ontario area the only breeders I am comfortable recommending are Vt, foxfield who are also near Ottawa and recommended by Lee, or Carmspack/Fraserglen. 
There are an abundance of bad breeders in this province, so watch it.


----------



## mattishere (Oct 22, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Some of my dogs came from a breeder who is since deceased. Current dog is a rescue.
> In the Ontario area the only breeders I am comfortable recommending are Vt, foxfield who are also near Ottawa and recommended by Lee, or Carmspack/Fraserglen.
> There are an abundance of bad breeders in this province, so watch it.


I contacted fox field and after the initial response got ignored. And Fraserglen seems to be quite far.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’ve been watching von Tighe Haus site for a while but her dog was just bred so I think timing will not work for me. Her dogs look super though. She has a great puppy questionnaire you need to complete. Read her whole website (if you haven’t already - her “news” will tell you a lot)


----------



## mattishere (Oct 22, 2020)

cagal said:


> I’ve been watching von Tighe Haus site for a while but her dog was just bred so I think timing will not work for me. Her dogs look super though. She has a great puppy questionnaire you need to complete. Read her whole website (if you haven’t already - her “news” will tell you a lot)


Yea, I saw that she just bred too. Sort of partially why I am interested in possibly getting a pup from them. Mostly really interested in seeing if anyone here has a pup from them to be able to ask and talk about temperament and their experience. 

Thank you other fellow Canadian friend for your help


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi, I don't know if any of my puppy buyers are on this forum....? I have a FB group they belong to but it's not public. Not trying to hide anything, it was just for me to keep up with my dogs.

I am too honest so you can ask me anything - I'll reply publicly no problem.

I would say my dogs have great temperaments - very happy, outgoing, fearless dogs that are high drive. My current breeding bitch (Askew von Tighe Haus) is far too vocal in drive but I have a 4 month puppy out of her that (thankfully) isn't so far. She was just bred (repeat of the last litter) to Irck de la Hutte du la Burger)


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Did you look at Wendelin farms? I think there are people here that have or know people with Wendelin dogs. They look good too. They’re about 2 hours from Ottawa in Quebec.


----------



## mattishere (Oct 22, 2020)

UnlimitedGSD said:


> Hi, I don't know if any of my puppy buyers are on this forum....? I have a FB group they belong to but it's not public. Not trying to hide anything, it was just for me to keep up with my dogs.
> 
> I am too honest so you can ask me anything - I'll reply publicly no problem.
> 
> I would say my dogs have great temperaments - very happy, outgoing, fearless dogs that are high drive. My current breeding bitch (Askew von Tighe Haus) is far too vocal in drive but I have a 4 month puppy out of her that (thankfully) isn't so far. She was just bred (repeat of the last litter) to Irck de la Hutte du la Burger)


Hi, thank you for your response. I believe you when it comes to honesty, just looking to see if anyone with pups / dogs from you are around to talk, nothing against you or your dogs, they look amazing. How is Fredi?


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

she is doing really well - I really like her. I had plans to breed to a dog in SoCal (I had met him at the USCA Nationals and really thought he'd be a great fit for Kew - was planning to do the breeding but covid hit so bred to Irck. Thought I'd keep Fredi and then decide later if I'd sell her and keep a pup out of the original litter I wanted. Was going to do it this time but the vet's scope was in for repairs so I've bred to Irck again. It's probably a good thing because I don't see selling Fredi - I like her too much LOL

If you PM me, I can give you names/contact of people who own dogs from me. Valerie Miller is on here - she doesn't own one, but her sister has two (she got a free pup when she titled the first to IPO 3!


----------



## mattishere (Oct 22, 2020)

cagal said:


> Did you look at Wendelin farms? I think there are people here that have or know people with Wendelin dogs. They look good too. They’re about 2 hours from Ottawa in Quebec.


I have looked at them, it seems their litters are all reserved for quite some time. Will look into / contact them though. 

My main issue is getting a response. It seems after contacting them once, I get a response and then from their I get ignored.


----------



## mattishere (Oct 22, 2020)

UnlimitedGSD said:


> she is doing really well - I really like her. I had plans to breed to a dog in SoCal (I had met him at the USCA Nationals and really thought he'd be a great fit for Kew - was planning to do the breeding but covid hit so bred to Irck. Thought I'd keep Fredi and then decide later if I'd sell her and keep a pup out of the original litter I wanted. Was going to do it this time but the vet's scope was in for repairs so I've bred to Irck again. It's probably a good thing because I don't see selling Fredi - I like her too much LOL
> 
> If you PM me, I can give you names/contact of people who own dogs from me. Valerie Miller is on here - she doesn't own one, but her sister has two (she got a free pup when she titled the first to IPO 3!


That is really nice to hear. Do you run a club for IPO or how do people get into that?


Do you have Valleries @ for this forum? I will for sure send you a PM, thank you!


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

I am a member of Ottawa Working Dog Club 
I don't know how to tag Val... so I sent her a message and asked her to comment on the thread


----------



## mattishere (Oct 22, 2020)

UnlimitedGSD said:


> I am a member of Ottawa Working Dog Club
> I don't know how to tag Val... so I sent her a message and asked her to comment on the thread


Seems cool! I am checking it out, are memberships expensive?

All good, I appreciate your help  It means a lot!


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

honestly can't remember our yearly dues - Indoor winter training is expensive but worth it LOL


----------



## mattishere (Oct 22, 2020)

UnlimitedGSD said:


> honestly can't remember our yearly dues - Indoor winter training is expensive but worth it LOL


I forgot winter was coming, still feels like March because COVID. haha


----------



## mattishere (Oct 22, 2020)

UnlimitedGSD said:


> honestly can't remember our yearly dues - Indoor winter training is expensive but worth it LOL


You dont happen to know if they allow WGSL to do training there too, do you? A family friend who has one wants to try it as well. I doubt it, but worth a shot.


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

we don't discriminate against dogs, just people ;-)


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

mattishere said:


> I have looked at them, it seems their litters are all reserved for quite some time. Will look into / contact them though.
> 
> My main issue is getting a response. It seems after contacting them once, I get a response and then from their I get ignored.


I live in the area as well, same issues with breeders. I think they are just busy...

What line are you looking for?

Edit: I have talked to Lee (@UnlimitedGSD) on email. She is very kind and seems very knowledgeable, you should definitely keep in contact with her if you want a working line.


----------



## mattishere (Oct 22, 2020)

SuperAndre said:


> I live in the area as well, same issues with breeders. I think they are just busy...
> 
> What line are you looking for?
> 
> Edit: I have talked to Lee (@UnlimitedGSD) on email. She is very kind and seems very knowledgeable, you should definitely keep in contact with her if you want a working line.


It is really quite odd how people in general do not respond, maybe it is a GEN Y thing; being used to instant replies that has me thinking about this. I am looking for a Working Line for sure and should be CKC registered (as I want to show). My first real interaction with Unlimited was today and she seems kind and honest which is definitely what I like to see. 

Thank you my other fellow Canadian friend!


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

Unfortunately you will not have success showing working line GSDs in CKC conformation. They can be shown in a sieger show, but even then, they will not win - I show my dogs to get a show rating and to get a breed survey, anymore than that is pointless IMO.

I think as far as replies, I don't breed often and my website is incredibly complete and up to date. I don't take deposits or have a waiting list so I learned a long time ago that I could spend hours talking to people about my dogs, but if I'm not going to have puppies when they are looking, they aren't going to wait and I'm wasting their and my time.
I will answer questions, but even then I prefer people to read through the site (the availability and price is front and center) first.


----------



## mattishere (Oct 22, 2020)

UnlimitedGSD said:


> Unfortunately you will not have success showing working line GSDs in CKC conformation. They can be shown in a sieger show, but even then, they will not win - I show my dogs to get a show rating and to get a breed survey, anymore than that is pointless IMO.
> 
> I think as far as replies, I don't breed often and my website is incredibly complete and up to date. I don't take deposits or have a waiting list so I learned a long time ago that I could spend hours talking to people about my dogs, but if I'm not going to have puppies when they are looking, they aren't going to wait and I'm wasting their and my time.
> I will answer questions, but even then I prefer people to read through the site (the availability and price is front and center) first.


Oh alright. This is helpful. 

So I see you have a litter possibly shortly. If I were interested now, would I just tell you I want a puppy from the next litter after making an application?


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't even start seriously looking at homes until I know my bitch is pregnant - and even LOL Kew's last litter was supposed to be 4, one was born too small to survive and another up and died at 5 days. It was very difficult to tell people that I didn't have a puppy for them 😢


----------



## mattishere (Oct 22, 2020)

UnlimitedGSD said:


> I don't even start seriously looking at homes until I know my bitch is pregnant - and even LOL Kew's last litter was supposed to be 4, one was born too small to survive and another up and died at 5 days. It was very difficult to tell people that I didn't have a puppy for them 😢


I am sorry to hear about losing two pups. I wish you and Kew well for this next litter.


----------



## GSD2727 (Apr 22, 2002)

I've known Lee for many years, online and in person. She is one of the people that I would trust the most in the GSD breed! She is honest and very responsible in her breeding program!

I've also met her dogs and have been very impressed with all of them! I've met and spent time with her current breeding female Kew, super dog, wonderful temperament. My sister has a young Kew daughter and she is also very nice. My sister also has a female from Lee's C litter, she has her IGP3 and impresses people wherever she goes. 

I would buy a puppy in a heartbeat from Lee. I would definitely recommend her!


----------



## mattishere (Oct 22, 2020)

GSD2727 said:


> I've known Lee for many years, online and in person. She is one of the people that I would trust the most in the GSD breed! She is honest and very responsible in her breeding program!
> 
> I've also met her dogs and have been very impressed with all of them! I've met and spent time with her current breeding female Kew, super dog, wonderful temperament. My sister has a young Kew daughter and she is also very nice. My sister also has a female from Lee's C litter, she has her IGP3 and impresses people wherever she goes.
> 
> I would buy a puppy in a heartbeat from Lee. I would definitely recommend her!


That is super Valerie, thank you! Do her dogs have good off switches?


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

My dogs all live in the house (only the puppy is crated) -so yes they do. If they didn't, I wouldn't be able to live with them LOL









This is Emmy (IPO3) and her daughter Kew (IPO3) on the couch while I watch TV


----------



## mattishere (Oct 22, 2020)

UnlimitedGSD said:


> My dogs all live in the house (only the puppy is crated) -so yes they do. If they didn't, I wouldn't be able to live with them LOL
> View attachment 564993
> 
> 
> This is Emmy (IPO3) and her daughter Kew (IPO3) on the couch while I watch TV


Adorable! How much exercise they need to get this quiet? Very cute


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this was probably on a Sunday after they were out all day - but Emmy will be 11 so she doesn't need much, Kew needs more but even if she doesn't get it, she still settles in the house. I think right now she drops after her daughter goes in her crate LOL (total payback LOL)


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

How odd. I contacted Von Tighe Haus a few years ago and was basically told (despite that being my potential third GSD) that if I was not willing to involve the dog in a sport such as IPO that I was not a suitable home.
I now have a deposit down with Wendelin Farms. There are a few members on here with pups from Wendelin. I also second Fraserglen if you can make the distance work. Sheena at Fraserglen is fantastic as is Christina from Wendelin.


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

I have never told anyone that. Most of my dogs go to pet homes.


----------



## mattishere (Oct 22, 2020)

EgansMom said:


> How odd. I contacted Von Tighe Haus a few years ago and was basically told (despite that being my potential third GSD) that if I was not willing to involve the dog in a sport such as IPO that I was not a suitable home.
> I now have a deposit down with Wendelin Farms. There are a few members on here with pups from Wendelin. I also second Fraserglen if you can make the distance work. Sheena at Fraserglen is fantastic as is Christina from Wendelin.


Interesting to hear for sure... I wonder what happened. Did you own WL or SL before contacting Unlimited?

I have contacted Wendelin and they have puppies reserved until like end of next year (which is a little long to wait in my opinion). Fraserglen looks really good as well, and hearing how Carmspack works with Fraserglen now it is even more appealing. Though, the drive is like 5h for me (kind of long but maybe worth it).


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Well then I guess we will have to chalk it up to some kind of miscommunication because I did contact you a few years ago as a potential pet home and was told that as a working line dog the expectation was something like IPO or another sport as hikes , walks, biking, swimming, and basic OB was not sufficient.
I guess we will just call it a miscommunication which is unfortunate since I would definitely have been interested for this next pup.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

mattishere said:


> Interesting to hear for sure... I wonder what happened. Did you own WL or SL before contacting Unlimited?
> 
> I have contacted Wendelin and they have puppies reserved until like end of next year (which is a little long to wait in my opinion). Fraserglen looks really good as well, and hearing how Carmspack works with Fraserglen now it is even more appealing. Though, the drive is like 5h for me (kind of long but maybe worth it).


No idea. Both rescues. First female was very easy with high pack drive. Second male very challenging with high everything ! lol.

Von Tighe Haus , Fraserglen or Wendelin are all good bets.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

UnlimitedGSD said:


> I have never told anyone that. Most of my dogs go to pet homes.


Just so you are a aware, someone else made a similar comment a while back. Is it possible there is some misunderstanding? 
I have actually spoken to you and got a different response then that, completely. But I do know you are very hesitant about lack of experience or first time owners, and rightly so. So is it possible that you are suggesting formal training and people are assuming competition? Or are they reading titling incentives and making assumptions? 
I found you honest and open. I like that in a human.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Speaking of miscommunication... I just realized I said "basic OB" and I suspect my idea of basic OB is probably more than the average pet home. Certainly way more than I see from pretty much any of the dogs and owners in my neighborhood. Drives me a little nuts !


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

I definitely have a questionnaire that I tweak from time to time because I think I might be getting the wrong idea from people. I do look for experience with the breed and/or working breeds in general - not that everyone needs to be an expert or do any sports at all, just because I find a lot of people have unrealistic ideas about the breed (and sometimes dogs!). I get people who want zero prey drive - but I don't honestly think they understand what that means. Another question asks how much 'formal' training the person is going to do with the dog. I ask that because I think everyone should get their dog out there and learn - it also helps me understand their goals for the dog. I get so many people telling me how the puppy will fit into what they already do, I want to know how they are going to fit their lives around the puppy. I try very hard to sell my puppies and never see them again - I want the right homes.

I myself do CKC obedience (Emmy has a OTCh in Canada and the US) and I KNOW that was harder than IPO obedience! I would never discount that! I believe in titling BREEDING dogs, but there is absolutely no requirements on any dog I sell.


----------

